# The FRAPRU will squat land and buildings in various cities in Quebec



## Acxulo (May 17, 2017)

A series of squatting actions throughout the so called "Province of Québec", to take place from the 22nd of May in Montréal, Sherbrooke, and Québec City, the 23rd in Beauharnois, and the 24th in Rouyn-Noranda and Rimouski, organised by FRAPRU (Le Front d’action populaire en réaménagement urbain).

Info for the action in Tio'tia:ke (aka Montreal) on the 22nd of May 2017:

FR: Dans le cadre d’une série d’actions régionales «Pour du logement social ici», une manifestation d’ouverture d’une occupation est organisée par les groupes membres du FRAPRU à Montréal.
Départ de la manifestation, à 13h30, de la Place du Canada, au coin des rue Peel et René-Lévesque (Métros Bonaventure ou Peel). Le lieu de l’occupation sera dévoilé le jour même.

EN: In a series of regional actions for social housing, a demo to open a squat is being organised by FRAPRU in Montreal. The demo starts at 1:30 PM at Place du Canada, at the corner of Peel and Rene Levesque (either subway Bonaventure or Peel). The site to be squatted will be revealed on the day of the action.

The official call out from FRAPRU website is available in French, alongside social media links, in the posts below.

View attachment AfficheOccup22mai.jpg


----------



## Acxulo (May 17, 2017)

*The call out (in French) copy pasted here.

Montréal, le 15 mai 2017* – Le FRAPRU a annoncé ce matin une série d’occupations de terrains et de bâtiments qui débuteront le 22 mai, dans différentes régions, sous le thème _« Pour du logement social, ici! »_. Il était accompagné de locataires qui ont témoigné de leur besoin urgent de logements sociaux. Alors que le gouvernement québécois poursuit la révision de ses approches en habitation et que celui de Justin Trudeau a promis une Stratégie canadienne sur le logement pour l’automne, le FRAPRU, déçu par leurs derniers budgets, veut les convaincre de l’urgence de mieux mettre en œuvre le droit au logement. Pour y arriver, ils doivent relancer le développement du logement social partout au Québec, affirme le regroupement.

*Remédier à la pénurie de logements sociaux*

L’organisme s’explique mal que les investissements cumulés des deux gouvernements ne se traduisent que par 3000 nouveaux logements sociaux, en 2017-2018, pour tout le Québec. « Malgré que 270 000 ménages locataires québécois ont des besoins impérieux de logements et que le dernier budget Leitão présentait un surplus parmi les plus importants de l’histoire du Québec, on y a pratiquement ignoré les conditions de vie déplorables dans lesquelles vivent les personnes les plus pauvres », rappelle Véronique Laflamme, porte-parole du FRAPRU. Les besoins sont particulièrement grands à Montréal. « Ce sont 102 480 ménages locataires qui y consacrent plus de la moitié de leur revenu pour se loger, au détriment de leurs autres besoins essentiels, tel que la santé ou l’alimentation, en plus de tous ceux qui vivent dans des logements insalubres, c’est proprement scandaleux », précise Céline Magontier, responsable des dossiers montréalais au FRAPRU.

Dans son rapport de mars 2016, suite à la comparution devant lui du Canada, à laquelle participait également des représentants du Québec, le Comité des droits économiques, sociaux et culturels de l’ONU dénonce d’ailleurs « la pénurie de logements sociaux » au Canada et dans les provinces. Il recommande aux deux paliers de gouvernement « de prendre des mesures efficaces pour accroître considérablement le nombre de logements sociaux abordables disponibles ». Actuellement, à peine 11 % de l’ensemble des logements locatifs disponibles au Québec sont des logements sociaux et on dénombre 41 149 ménages inscrits sur les listes d’attente des offices municipaux d’habitation pour un HLM, dont 24 102 à Montréal, sans parler de ceux qui souhaiteraient vivre dans une coopérative ou un organisme sans but lucratif (OSBL) d’habitation.

Selon le FRAPRU, les gouvernements Trudeau et Couillard disposeraient pourtant des revenus nécessaires à la réalisation du droit au logement. « Ottawa et Québec se privent de sommes considérables en ne revoyant pas les abris fiscaux dont bénéficient les plus riches contribuables et les grandes entreprises », note Véronique Laflamme.

*Des demandes bien précises*

Le FRAPRU et ses membres revendiquent que la Stratégie canadienne reconnaisse formellement le droit au logement, assure le financement massif, à la hauteur des besoins, de nouveaux logements sociaux et confirme, sans plus tarder, la poursuite des subventions à long terme versées aux locataires à faible revenu qui habitent dans les logements sociaux qu’Ottawa a participé à réaliser avant 1994. Les groupes logement réclament également, qu’avec la contribution du fédéral, Québec finance la construction de 50 000 nouveaux logements sociaux sur 5 ans.

« C’est parce que les prochains mois seront cruciaux que nos membres mèneront des actions aux quatre coins du Québec afin d’illustrer l’ampleur des besoins et l’urgence d’y répondre plus adéquatement », explique la porte parole du regroupement. Les actions débuteront le 22 mai à Montréal, Québec et Sherbrooke, le 23 mai à Beauharnois et le 24 mai à Rouyn-Noranda et à Rimouski. Les lieux d’occupations seront dévoilés au fur et à mesure


----------



## Acxulo (May 17, 2017)

Flyer PDF, Fecesbook event listing, FRAPRU website


----------



## Acxulo (May 23, 2017)

Submedia video of the squat action yesterday

Second day of squat actions to occur today in MTL


----------

